# Horse running poles by itself.



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow...that is amazing!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

But he knocked one down.......


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

But he did pretty darn good considering he was by himself ;-)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes...yes he did....


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow that's pretty cool
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Some horses are like that. They know the patterns so well they could do it in their sleep. We had a horse who was like that. You could yell "Turn!" and "Stop" but she could've did those patterns all by herself and still win.

I love those horses.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

was it meant to not have a rider...?


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

On youtube the person said she was walking her horse through the alley way, since hes too hyper to go through it with a rider. And someone slapped the horse on the butt and it took off into the arena.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I will say he did a **** good job and obviously loves his job, but I still am not a fan of a horse being so automatic the rider doesn't have to do anything. Kind of takes the sport out of it and makes it more of a "let's buy a pole horse. All I have to do is hold on and he'll do it on his own!" Where's the challenge in that? I'm not trying to be difficult I promise, it's just my
opinion.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

well wow....hmmm does it still count?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

What was its time?

Drafts4ever, probably not, but it was still an awesome run.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know anything about pole bending but that was a pretty determined horse! too bad it doesn't count, that would be awesome. It made me laugh, I needed it. My tummy hasn't been my friend today so laughing was much needed!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That was sweeeeet!

I do agree with sorrelhorse. I don't like riding horses that know their job so well that all you have to do is stay on. There is no fun in that.


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha! Thats great!  

I wonder if the rider got a second try while _on_ the horse. :lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I absolutely loved this vid. I tend to dislike videos like this, only because usually it's the rider getting bucked off and then the horse turning a barrel before bolting for the gate and it's blatantly obvious the horse does NOT love his job, he's just so amped on adreneline he doesn't know how to do anything else. Good barrel horses don't buck their riders off or fight like hell at the gate.

Unfortunately, you will often get this auto pilot on game horses because of the constant repetition of the sport. It definitely doesn't mean they're actually "auto pilot", as you can see he knocked a pole down and a winning time of 1/16 of a second from second place is the difference between a rider calculating exactly how tight they can cut those turns and a rider not taking the risk.

Matter fact, often in games, an auto pilot horse is NOT what you mean because they're so convinced they know what to do, they won't listen to rider cues. I would never buy an auto pilot games horse for that reason alone!

Haha, heavy discussion aside, that WAS spectacular - it's EXTREMELY rare to ever see a horse actually complete the pattern when he's gotten loose or dumped a rider!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

That freakin video made my eyes well up with tears!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow that was awsome.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, now that horse knows his job. Barrels is an easy pattern to finish with no rider but poles are much more complicated. He did a wonderful job and I will nearly bet you that he didn't get too close to that one pole. I figure it was probably a loose, flapping stirrup caught it on the way by that wouldn't have happened had there been a foot in it . If only he weren't so high strung, that is the kind of horse little kids need for barrels and poles. They need horses that know the pattern inside and out so that they can focus on their riding and horsemanship rather than concentrate on just remembering which way to turn.

Thank you for posting that, it was very enjoyable.


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

I gotta add that I've done a four man drill team before for a half a year and even though its been two years my horse still knows the 5 minute pattern after i've done about the first two movements for the pattern haha.

Out of a horse knowing its pattern I'm pretty sure you don't or won't ever just sit there and let them do it. There is still a lot of adjusting that is needed to be done. No horse can be perfect i'm sure.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

This makes me so happy. That horse LOVES his job and is trying so hard for his owner! Awwww!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

hahahaha did anyone see how high the people in the tunnel jumped when he came through! Pretty cool video though


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

That was incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I love it, too funny! Gotta give the horse credit for knowing his job. They should have made up a special award for him.

I swear Jack knows the Intro level dressage tests by heart. I have to pay attention to him to make sure he isn't anticipating the next movements! They do pick up on a "pattern" in things like barrels, poles, dressage tests, ect.


----------



## rush60 (Aug 21, 2010)

Our good gaming mare was like that. When my youngest son began riding her he was a little wider than his older brothers had been and so was she as she was older. After the first pass through the poles when they turned the mare did a double take because they had knocked down every single pole They finished the pattern then rested and did it again. this time all the poles were standing. They stopped and turned to look at the poles both my son and the horse yelled out a great hurrah


----------

